# Remove Sharpie Off Lacquer Finish . . .



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

This pepper mill is trying to kick my ass. My ass doesn't want to be kicked but it's been a battle. First thing I noticed once I got several layers of lacquer on this thing was that the bleach had bled over onto the mill top. It looked terrible so I had to chuck it up and sand the top back down . . .



 



 

I don't think I can sand it all out so that's as good as it's going to get. But I have a bigger problem. As I was about to mark the length of the shaft to cut it, I dropped the red sharpie and it bounced off the bench and took a swipe at the mill body. Man it's one thing after another. I tried some naptha knowing it wouldn't remove the lacquer, and it didn't. But it didn't remove the sharpie either - didn't even phase it. 



 

Does anyone know how I can get this sharpie off without removing the lacquer too? I probably have to use lacquer thinner and start all over on the finish. Like I said . . . it's kicking my ass.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr clean majic eraser? Or rubbing alcohol. Shouldn't hurt the finish. We use those for permanent map markers all the time and it works well. I know rubbing alcohol doesn't do anything on some finishes I've done. I think lacquer would be OK but I don't know that for a complete fact


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't have the manic eraser but I have some of that oops or whatever I'll try that. Alcohol didn't phase it.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 5, 2014)

That's suprising. Must be a tough marker haha


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Just used lac thinner and got it over with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey it is looking good though- Just stop being so clumsy or maybe go in and warm up...........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like an awesome Peppermill though. What did u use bleach on it for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh it's nice and warm out here a balmy 68 - just real humid in between raining. No complaints on the temp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Looks like an awesome Peppermill though. What did u use bleach on it for?



I use Kleen Strip WB-19


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I use Kleen Strip WB-19


It it just to take the sealer off with?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

No I use the bleach mainly to bring out the colors of FBE. It doesn't fade the red and pops the yellowish sap to bright white. It fades most other species. In the case of Cliffs pepper mill I used it to lighten the live surface of the burl. But some of it bled over onto the finished wood of the top and I couldn't tell it until last night in the darker light of the shop. I noticed it this a.m. though and had to sand off the top surface of the top. Looks much better now. 

I'm not supposed to be shooting lacquer in this humidity but so far it hasn't milked on me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just seen this for future events such as this(permanent marker) mark over the permanent marker with a dry erase and then wipe off.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Dec 13, 2014)

DNA has worked for me, or mineral spirits takes it right off


----------

